# about jaypeak trails



## neednsnow (Nov 30, 2007)

Jay will give you everything you need/want. Plus, if they're used to the boilerplate and crowds of the Creek, they'll love love the thin crowds and the powder at Jay. The more difficult transition is going back to ice from powder!!!


----------



## B.deep (Oct 20, 2011)

Jay has been my favorite mountain for the last 8 seasons, since i first journeyed up there. The groomers are always soft, i've only had crusty corduroy a few times. of course you get the icy bare spots in the early and end of the season or after a while without a good storm. but after a few natural snows its unbelievable. As for back trail stuff, The mountain has all types, really dense, steep, and full of ledges up top, average density, with the ability to really run through them on either side of the mountain. And the always fun relaxed not dense at all which you can carve through on a good powder day and enjoy a nice cruise along side a groomer.


----------



## B.deep (Oct 20, 2011)

mpdsnowman said:


> I will not discuss this mountain...because I dont need to..pictures do fine...and so will your friends


haha so true...looks just like another great day at jay. epic :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 23, 2011)

I will be heading to jay for the firat time this season, we usually take our annual trip to killi/pico. From everything i hear about this mnt it is amazing and has everything you and your friends could want.


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

This thread makes me sad. Jay Peak is my favorite place in the east. I didn't make it up there last season, figuring. "there's always next year." Except there isn't...I'm still on crutches after surgery three weeks ago for boarding-related tendon and ankle injuries. I have another three weeks on crutches, then another month in the boot, then weeks of physical therapy. I'll be very lucky if I get in one day of late-spring riding. Hopefully Jay's far-north location and famous lake effect snow will draw their season out long enough for me to get some.


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

Where is the most convenient place to stay that is under 300 a night for riding @ Jay Peak?


----------



## surfinsnow (Feb 4, 2010)

mpdsnowman said:


> Grandpa grunts in montgomery center or the snowline lodge located just outside the resort entrance


I've stayed at the Snowline Lodge...cool little place. Old school ski lodge, nothing fancy, but you can park right in front of your room, and you're just a couple of minutes from the Stateside parking lot at Jay Peak. I think it was $99 a night last time we stayed, but that was a couple of years ago.


----------

